# Columbus Area Ice fishing waters



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I am holding out hope this year that its a cold winter to make up for last year , and we actually get a few weeks of hard water in the Cbus area. 

For this winter I would like to find a few new Ice fishing holes within a hour of where I live.

I Already know of Twin Lakes and Alum creek, but has anyone ever ice fished out of Shrock Lake In Sharon Woods, or Hoover?


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

the best advice i can give you on ice fishing would be to wait for the lakes to freeze.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Delaware is a hidden gem!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Bonecrusher said:


> Delaware is a hidden gem!


Is Delaware safe, I was told to stay away from Griggs, Delaware, and The main part of O'Shay, due to always shifting ice.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Try Indian or Buckeye. Water is shallow at these lakes and they are the first to freeze in the Collumbus area. In addition the fishing can't be beat.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree with indian and buckeye, I wouldnt do hoover or any part of the river, I may be wrong but sounds crazy to me(lol any ice fishing sounds crazy to me)...... And I know buckeye has huge gills in it along with plenty of crappies and eyes... I even heard a couple,few yrs ago there was a large amount of good sized yellow perch caught!


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

i would have to agree about buckeye being a good option for freezing.. and usually pretty safe.. i remember stories my dad would tell me about them racing bike on buckeye when he was younger..


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

just be carefulll of were you go on buckeye. Lots of people run water pumps around there docks to keep from freezing and busting up the docks.. So lots of thin areas to. Heard the north shore area was the area to stay away from.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

CJ Brown is a early Ice lake and offers some great gill and crappie fishing with channel cats, walleyes, white bass and Yellow perch as backup catches.

marina area is always first Ice for the whole SW ohio region, Kiser lake being second then Indian lake.

Salmonid


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I've never fished Kiser. I may have to hit it up this season if we get the ice I'm hoping for. I told my buddy if we don't get good ice this year I'm selling my gas auger. I've only drilled about 10 holes with it as well.

Hopefully we get good ice this year.


----------

